# Vexel's Intel iMac thread



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

First post folks, just got it set up.  IMPRESSED!

more to come.....


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

pictures?


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Congrats vex!!! Come to the chatroom and tell us all about it


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Glad to hear that you are impressed! I can’t wait to hear more, keep everyone posted


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

*First Impressions *

This thing FLIES! 

The usual set-up was really nice to see again. It was quite fast and not intrusive. 

ehMac is already my first bookmark in Safari (which is at least 3 times faster than on my iBook.) 

Started copying my backup stuff from my iMac downstairs.. through airport.. which was detected in the setup. (really nice)

Set up iChat. Easy, yet again. Although, I have lost all of my contact information so I don't know who anyone is anymore!  Oh well.. I'm sure I'll figure it out someday.  In a video conference as we speak.. the video is incredibly smooth and clear... even compared to the iSight I had before. 

Opened up iPhoto and Garageband. I had no photos yet.. so, I'll wait to post about this another time. They open really really fast though. 

I already don't like the Mighty Mouse.. so.. back to the Wireless Logitech LX7  Personal preference I think.. nothing more.

Well.. I'm going to let my music copy.. and I'll get back here soon.

Unfortunately, I didn't take pictures of the opening of the box.. however, I'll have some nice ones for you all soon of it set up  (I was too eager to set it up to take pics )


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Set up iChat. Easy, yet again. Although, I have lost all of my contact information so I don't know who anyone is anymore! Oh well.. I'm sure I'll figure it out someday. In a video conference as we speak.. the video is incredibly smooth and clear... even compared to the iSight I had before.


just clone your user folder - you shouldn't lose any settings for any program. that's what i did on my brand spanking new intel imac 20". i find it easier to reinstall my apps though - that way i can take the opportunity to update to latest versions.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Vexel - You could always plug your old computer into the new iMac using Firewire Target Disc Mode and use Migration Assistant or just copy over certain Library files like the Addresses folder for example.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Vexel - You could always plug your old computer into the new iMac using Firewire Target Disc Mode and use Migration Assistant or just copy over certain Library files like the Addresses folder for example.


Thanks Chealion, however, I really didn't have the space and I don't really have my old machine to do the copying. I only backed up a few things on my other iMac, so I thought I'd just copy them while I slept 

Going to import my music now


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well.. a little more to update.

iTunes is completely up and running. All of my music has been copied without a hitch. Frontrow is great!  It's way faster on the iMac.

I put Rosetta through its first "real" test with Quake 3. Well.. I have to say.. It's FAST.. gameplay was WAY faster on this thing than it was on the iBook. I would probably say that is largely due to the VRAM in this machine. There is a universal binary of quake.. but it will not connect to the point release that I play. Therefore, running Quake 3 in Rosetta is a must.. and let me tell you.. I'm far from disappointed.

Played a DVD in Frontrow. Quite handy.  I didn't think I'd be a fan of the remote being so small.. however, it's growing on me.

Sometime later in the day, I'm going to attempt hosting my first 3 or 4 way video chat.. so if any of you are online.. drop me a line 

Cleaned up a little bit with OnyX (which is universal now) and everything is running really really smooth. Rebooting took about 30 seconds. Quite a big difference from the iBook.

Well, that's it for now. Networking is amazingly easy. So far, I would say anyone moving from a Laptop.. will notice a HUGE performance increase. I don't know what moving from a G5 would be like.. but I'm sure you would not be disappointed.  Especially running Apps Natively.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

first hitch... I can't get my Canon Pixma MP130 to be recognized. Going to try reinstalling the driver.. if that doesn't help, shooting an email off to Canon. 

I really hate having to go to work today! 

Edit: fixed it . Re-installed the driver, restarted computer, restarted printer. All is well


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Vexel, any thoughts about selling your mighty mouse?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry, NBiBooker. My girlfriend is actually going to be picking up a Mac Mini when the next revisions come out. So, she asked if she could have it already. 

I'm going to have quite a long week testing out this machine. So, if anyone has any apps they'd like tested, lemme know. I'd be more than happy to try them out. 

Also, with the new Garageband, I'm planning on doing the next ehMac Radio Podcast. This is going to be really fun judging from what I've already experimented with. 

Well... more to come. I have to get ready for work now.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

Any chance of some feedback on running Adobe CS?

Thanks


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

vapour said:


> Any chance of some feedback on running Adobe CS?
> 
> Thanks


Are you buying it for me?  hehe

I don't actually have a copy of Adobe CS, so unfortunately I can't test that out. It'll have to pretty much be Free Trials or Freeware


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

Do you take paypal?


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Adobe programs I have run on mine (PhotoShop and Illustrator) all work great once they load up. Indesign works as well, along with Quark 6.0

James


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

So is it the loading that takes the time. How many bounces does the adobe icon take to open? Any freezes are major time outs when working with layers or larger files?

Thanks again


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

haven't experienced any time-outs or beach balls, but I'm not a pro photographer. The filters all work well, exporting and all the 'usual' stuff is no different than on any G4 i've used. The bounces? Not that many really, it's just not that big of a problem (for me) to wait an extra 10 seconds. 
HTH
James


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

So is it more a question of filters taking an extra few seconds but the overall responsiveness is about the same. Personally I don't mind if it takes a few seconds longer but an unresponsive interface drives me nuts. Motion is unuseable on my imac G5 and I have two gigs of ram and my concern is that photoshop would choke on an intel in the same way...I am not a pro photographer but I do some freelance Photoshop and other graphics stuff, about 10 hours a week.

I just noticed you are a fellow Winnipeger...


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I think your best bet then is to take some files (and a CS2 disc) down to Advance on Portage ave. just to make sure it will do what you need it to. Call ahead and ask for Shiraz- he'll hook you up.

James


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok.. this thing is definitely a Mac. Inside and out. Hosting an iChat 3 way vid was neat. It's something I've never really been able to do before.

It takes a total of 2 seconds for the "Welcome to Mac OS X" bar to completely finish.. and then 2 more seconds later and the iMac is ready to go. In total.. a complete restart is taking about 17 seconds. Cold boot, I'm not sure.. I haven't put it to sleep yet.. or Shut it down.

No fans yet. Not once.. and I've done some pretty long gaming and video conferencing.

Plugged in my Digital Camera (Kodak Easyshare CX6330) and it works perfectly.

Edited some pictures in iPhoto.. I'm really impressed with this release of it.. it's really smooth. Some nice added features. (Effects palette and Full Screen editing)

Tomorrow is Garageband day!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

so, I did some tests with GeekBench. Here's the Results:

Version: Geekbench Preview 2 (r73)
Compiler: GCC 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5250)

System Information
OS: Version 10.4.5 (Build 8G1454)
Model: iMac4,1
Motherboard: iMac4,1
CPU: Intel Core Duo
CPU ID: 7, 4
CPU Count (Physical): 2
CPU Count (Logical): 2
CPU Frequency: 1830 MHz
Bus Frequency: 664 MHz
Memory: 512 MB

CPU Integer Performance
Emulate 6502 168 (1 thread, 298.9 megahertz)
Emulate 6502 321 (4 threads, 587.6 megahertz)
Blowfish 322 (1 thread, 443.4 megabytes/sec)
Blowfish 540 (4 threads, 819.3 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Compress 126 (1 thread, 22.69 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Compress 236 (4 threads, 44.05 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Decompress 127 (1 thread, 53.15 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Decompress 244 (4 threads, 103.5 megabytes/sec)

CPU Floating Point Performance
Mandelbrot 136 (1 thread, 915.1 megaflops)
Mandelbrot 254 (4 threads, 1.778 gigaflops)

Memory Performance
 Latency 497 (1 thread, 21.05 nanoseconds/load)
Read Sequential 358 (1 thread, 2.605 gigabytes/sec)
Write Sequential 142 (1 thread, 837.8 megabytes/sec)
Stdlib Allocate 131 (1 thread, 102.1 kiloallocs/sec)
Stdlib Allocate 139 (4 threads, 109.4 kiloallocs/sec)
Stdlib Write 135 (1 thread, 2.131 gigabytes/sec)
Stdlib Copy 158 (1 thread, 1.187 gigabytes/sec)

Stream Performance
Stream Copy 105 (1 thread, 1.433 gigabytes/sec)
Stream Scale 104 (1 thread, 1.422 gigabytes/sec)
Stream Add 156 (1 thread, 2.157 gigabytes/sec)
Stream Triad 153 (1 thread, 2.156 gigabytes/sec)

I have no idea what they mean!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Here are my results from G5 iMac (had a few aps running while i ran it)
Geekbench Information
Version: Geekbench Preview 2 (r73)
Compiler: GCC 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5250)

System Information
OS: Version 10.4.5 (Build 8H14)
Model: PowerMac12,1
Motherboard: PowerMac12,1
CPU: PowerPC G5 (970)
CPU ID: 18, 100
CPU Count (Physical): 1
CPU Count (Logical): 1
CPU Frequency: 2100 MHz
Bus Frequency: 700 MHz
Memory: 1536 MB

CPU Integer Performance
Emulate 6502 155 (1 thread, 276.5 megahertz)
Emulate 6502 160 (4 threads, 293.6 megahertz)
Blowfish 128 (1 thread, 176.9 megabytes/sec)
Blowfish 116 (4 threads, 176.1 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Compress 107 (1 thread, 19.24 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Compress 119 (4 threads, 22.27 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Decompress 136 (1 thread, 56.61 megabytes/sec)
bzip2 Decompress 143 (4 threads, 60.7 megabytes/sec)

CPU Floating Point Performance
Mandelbrot 129 (1 thread, 872.7 megaflops)
Mandelbrot 123 (4 threads, 859.6 megaflops)

Memory Performance
Latency 117 (1 thread, 89.3 nanoseconds/load)
Read Sequential 188 (1 thread, 1.367 gigabytes/sec)
Write Sequential 143 (1 thread, 844.1 megabytes/sec)
Stdlib Allocate 131 (1 thread, 102.7 kiloallocs/sec)
Stdlib Allocate 122 (4 threads, 95.66 kiloallocs/sec)
Stdlib Write 93 (1 thread, 1.469 gigabytes/sec)
Stdlib Copy 116 (1 thread, 892.3 megabytes/sec)

Stream Performance
Stream Copy 112 (1 thread, 1.537 gigabytes/sec)
Stream Scale 108 (1 thread, 1.476 gigabytes/sec)
Stream Add 120 (1 thread, 1.663 gigabytes/sec)
Stream Triad 120 (1 thread, 1.696 gigabytes/sec)


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Not sure if it's possible or if you have the program, but running Visual Basic under emulation? This is the main reason my dad hasn't switched to Mac, he programs in VB.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

what about REALbasic? http://www.realsoftware.com


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

*Here's a Pic *

This is a picture of the setup I have right now. Don't mind the bottom of the desk.. it's only there until I actually finish the real bottom


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

i love my intel imac 17 that i have now. got it last week and as you have been describing, it is a fantastic machine. i have the second monitor hooked up and it works great. this is by far the best computer i have ever owned! in the process of coverting my fiance to mac! first app shown to her was photo booth and that got some nice reviews so im sure we're well on the way to a second mac by the end of the year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone had any success running OnyX on their Intel Mac?

I tried to run the Tiger version on mine and got a kernel panic about half way through. (Japanese black screen of death.) Had to do a force restart, then ran Disk Utility and guess what? Yet another kernel panic. Forced reboot, then third time lucky when I ran DU again.

Also, Safari mysteriously quits for no reason with no Apple report box??


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

SINC, there's a universal binary version of OnyX available. Is that the one you were trying?

Direct Download.

No kernel panics here.. and Safari runs fine.

edit: Hmm.. have you installed some 3rd Party RAM in your Macbook?


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

*heres mine...*

the start of the desktop studio


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vexel said:


> SINC, there's a universal binary version of OnyX available. Is that the one you were trying?
> 
> Direct Download.
> 
> ...


RAM installed by MacDoc before it was shipped so should not be the problem. I will try the universal OnyX, thanks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Downloaded and installed but still no luck.

Launch OnyX and it asks for password then does nothing. Next screen with execute command does not appear. Log reporter says it is emptying caches but for 10 minutes nothing else happens. Can't open prefs either. Wierd.

Tried Disk Utility permission repair, but no difference,


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've seen a couple of issues with Onyx on the Intel MacMini we have at the office.
Not sure what occurs.
A safe boot seems to resolve it then the MM works fine after. Some cache hiccup I wonder. 

Sinc also try downloading 10.4.5 Combo updater ad reinstalling - did that with the MM with success.
Did you happen to use migration manager to move stuff across??


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I used Firewire cable and followed instructions on screen, is that migration manager?

Am now dowloading 10.4.5 combo updater from Apple and will try reinstalling.

Safe boot is hold shift key down, correct?

Will try that too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Try as I might, my MacBook Pro will not run the intel version of OnyX.

When I launch it, it asks for my password as normal, but once I type in the password, it does nothing. If I check the log, it says it is emptying the caches. It won't allow me to access the preferences either.

When I close it in frustration, a window comes on showing me it is saving the preferences that I can't alter.

Sigh.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm finding a lot of people offering universal builds of various programs are not compiling them properly, and sometimes fail to include a needed library here or there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A quick e-mail to OnyX solved the problem. Here is what they suggested:


The solution is given in the OnyX forums... ;-) :
Quit OnyX (no icon in the Dock) and delete the preferences file:
Home Folder (the little house) > Library > Preferences > com.titanium.OnyX.plist

You can also use the uninstaller available here:
http://www.titanium.free.fr/dl/Uninstall-OnyX.zip

... then relaunch OnyX. 

So there it is folks. The quick fix for Intel. Running fine now!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

A little update. The folks working on Q for OS X have patched it so that it will now install Windows XP. They're making a lot of headway with this app.. it's much faster than VPC on a PPC for sure.

http://www.kberg.ch/q/index.php?sid=140183&p=0 - Website

Direct Link for Download


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am curious. Have you actually tried running this yet Vexel?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I am installing XP now. It's taking a little while.. I'm at an hour and a half right now.. But, I'll update with the performance once it's installed completely.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Wppt!




Dph!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well.. performance is sluggish. But still faster than I've ever used in VPC. I suggest giving it a try if you're on an Intel Mac. 

Also, as I said before. Once they build in the Virtualization settings into the program it's going to be a heck of a lot better. Anyhow, it's usable. 

ps: This post was written in Firefox on XP.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Vexel said:


> ps: This post was written in Firefox on XP.


Uh oh.. we have a reverse switcher here... alert the press!


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking of putting XP on my Intel iMac but decided against it. I'm waiting for VPC and I'll just use that.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh hell no! I'm just doing it, because I can! 

Don't worry, I wouldn't trade in my Mac for a PC anyday


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I will leave the experimenting to Vexel and keep XP on the PC at work.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, going to give Dual Booting a shot  I'll let everyone know how it goes. I'll post some pics too


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Canuckmakem said:


> I was thinking of putting XP on my Intel iMac but decided against it. I'm waiting for VPC and I'll just use that.


be prepared to wait
M$ ain't too interested in Windows on a Mac and the Mac Business Group at M$ don't want to know from nothing, but Office

I will be testing out iEmulator's universal emulation to allow windows on intel macs

will let you know how it goes when i receive the sfw.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice one... I'll look forward to that.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

*multiperson ichat with intel iMac*

Vexel, or others. 
Have any of you had any issue hosting a multiperson iChat with your Intel iMac. My Dad is having troubles hosting, gettting an error message saying "Your computer is incapable of hosting a multiperson conference."
Any ideas?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Tried it a few times.. no problems whatsoever. Has he tried it on another user account to rule out preference problems?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

No problems hosting a multi-person chat here. I just had one yesterday with a couple of my friends who are on the AIM and .MAC IM network.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's a thought, tell me if i'm crazy...
If the the Shaw internet signal, coming through the cable modem is variable, and if there's not enough bandwidth at a given time the intel iMac would recognize the issue and report the error message as noted above. Is this feasable or are these events mutually exclusive?
Thanks.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> Here's a thought, tell me if i'm crazy...
> If the the Shaw internet signal, coming through the cable modem is variable, and if there's not enough bandwidth at a given time the intel iMac would recognize the issue and report the error message as noted above. Is this feasable or are these events mutually exclusive?
> Thanks.


my friend got his MBP last week and we tried to have a vid conference, but he got an error message stating that he did not have sufficient bandwidth to hold one. he was wireless at the time, so it may be that iChat has some built in monitors with respect to the bandwidth which is present for your computer and does not think that you have enough to run the multi channel conference.


----------

